# Want to kill a bobcat...any good outfitters???



## foldinfoxes (Dec 16, 2010)

I live in Utah and slay Red Foxes and coyotes. Every year since '06 I have bought Bobcat tags in hope of getting lucky. Ive never even seen one! Turns out that in one of my Fox honey holes, my cuz was calling last week and lo and behold a cat showed up! Son of a.... he of course didnt have a tag, but was confident we could go back and get him. Sure enough, tracks proved his story, but what he left out of the story was the fact that his friend did have a tag, shot and missed it! Hence the spent shotgun hull near the tracks...So i gues my limited opportunity has passed.

So hear comes the question:

I am interested in having a good bobcat hunt. Any states, guides, etc. that would be recommended without spending a lot of cash?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

foldinfoxes welcome to the forum.

A self guided hunt would be inexpensive if you have the luck or knowhow to call one in. There are a lot of posts on this forum, from people who have the knowhow, (not me) that they prefer bird sounds when calling cats and that cats are usually slow to come to the call. As for states in which to hunt, according to a recent trip by one of our more illustrious and industrious members Colorado is the place to be. You can read about his hunt in this section of the forum titled "Colorado bobcat a family story " (on page 6 or 7) and a follow up story titled "another colorado bobcat" it is back on page four I believe. There is also a threa called "Guess the weight" featuring this same hunter and his great family. (we should all have family time like this)


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Here are the link addresses...









http://www.predatortalk.com/predato...lorado-bobcat.html?highlight=colorado,+bobcat

http://www.predatortalk.com/predator-hunting/1705-colorado-bobcat-family-story.html

http://www.predatortalk.com/predator-hunting/1707-guess-weight.html?highlight=colorado,+bobcat


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

What ebbs said sounds like the way to go


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

From what I read it seems that guys in Utah have pretty dang good luck. I have talked to a lot of trappers that do really well there. I would try right in your home state. Maybe just have to drive a bit.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

While my stories are cute and all, I am not a proficient bobcat caller or trapper. I've just got lucky a few times.

I am REALLY hoping to have the chance to go out calling / trapping with catcapper sometime. The knowledge I would gain from one trip alone would be more than some guys will ever know in a lifetime, i'm sure of it. Those boys in Sherman, TX (www.ultimatepredator.com) know how to call the cats too. Chris Robinson is a member on here and posts from time to time.

As for outfitters, you're going to spend money for a bobcat specific hunt. Most of the good outfitters I have seen want a 3 day minimum at anywhere from $300-$600 / night to get you into the good country. You might do a google search for "Utah Mountain Lion Hunts" Check out the list of outfitters who show up who chase the big cats with dogs and find out how much it would cost to tag along and take a bobcat. It would be a treed cat, but still a cat and just a byproduct of their lion hunts.

I'd just keep calling though. Find sign and make hour long sets with high pitched, face paced sounds. You'll get em.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check the "outfitter discussion" forum right here on PT !!


----------

